# My Home Theatre equipment



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's my list of gear:

AVR: Pioneer Elite SC-05
Speakers: Paradigm Studio 40 (front), Studio 20 (rear), Studio CC-590 (centre)
Sub: Home made 15" Dayton-based Sonosub with 250w plate amp (Details in this thread)
Sub EQ: Behringer Feedback Destroyer
PJ: Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 6500UB
Playback Devices: Popcorn Hour C-200 and Samsung BD-P1500 
Power Conditioning: Belkin PureAV PF60
Cables: MonoPrice

Seats: 3 Coaster Studio recliners + 4 "real" movie theatre seats


----------

